# Excited but a few questions!!!



## macdonner (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi all and apologies in advance if I am repeating questions from other threads but haven't been able to find queries on other threads for some of the questions I have so thought it would be okay to lump them all together in one!

Basically, my husband and I have decided that we want to move to Spain during early summer next year. He works in the Oil/gas industry and so finding a job is not important (is on a fairly good wage too so shouldn't be an issue but we will save as much as we can as backup before we go). We have 2 young children (7 and 4) as well as 2 cats and 2 dogs. We don't want to buy but have seen that there are plenty of opportunities for long-term rentals (we also feel that this way we can move back should it not work out but we are positive it will!). We are keen on the area around Alicante as we think that there is a good mix of Spanish/expats and we will all be trying to learn Spanish prior to moving.

Our main stumbling blocks seem to be the following:

a) I may be being as thick as mince but do all of us have to have an NIE each (i.e kids too?)?

b) We have a car which we have just bought on higher purchase for a period of 3 years. We will have had it for 9/10 months by the time we are aiming to move over. Does anyone have any experience in relation to bringing a HP car to Spain - is it allowed for starters?

c) My hubby read somewhere that we do not have to register (think we do and best to?)

d) Also read that you can only bring 2 pets maximum to Spain - is this true? Is it relatively difficult to find long-term rental accommodation that will allow pets?

e) Anyone know cheapest way to transport pets to Spain? We know it is best to get the pet passports etc and how much that costs but flights and chaffeur driven options seem to be very expensive and fiddly!

Many thanks in advance if anyone can help with any of these queries!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

A) As far as I know (and things do change often in Spain and from area to area) Only children over 13 need NIE numbers???? But adults need one each, especially if you want to make major purchases

B) Cars are an issue. It doesnt matter how you're paying for it as far as Spain is concerned, it will need to be reregistered once it gets here and that can be costly, its also going to be RHD, which isnt particularly safe - do a search on cars on here and you'll hit a warzone or two - its a contraversial issue lol!!!

C) You get a residencia when you get your NIE number (in most areas??) and once you have an address you need to go to the nearest town hall (Ayuntamiento) and register on the padron - its simply so they know that you are here!

D) Not heard that one, I think there maybe a maximum of four travelling all at once, but thats it?! I've not had a problem with renting with pets, most properties seem ok with it! Its certainly not as difficult as it is in the UK

E) We flew ours over, it seemed the easiest option and they were fine. I think it costs around 500+ per pet??? Driving them over yourself is another option?? and probably the cheapest! 2, kids 2 dogs, 2 cats and lugguage in a car for 3 days??????? Hhhhhmmmmm!!!????

Welcome to the forum

Jo xxx


----------



## mattferrier (Oct 18, 2010)

i am due to be moving out next week and will be taking the cat a bit down the line. i was at the vets on friday with the cat. it needs a rabies jab (i think thats what she said) and then a follow up test about a month later, at which point they can provide a certificate that will allow you to get the pet passport. incase you didnt know you cannot bring the animal back into the uk within 6 months of the test, which is why we arent bringing the cat out until i am sure i will be staying. but was told that the 6 month clock starts ticking from when the test is done (not when you leave) so was told to do it asap regardless of when looking to take her.
im looking on the costal del sol so may be different for you, but an agent i have spoken to has said that pets are not a problem (lots of expats bring pets) and with the number or properties available people cant afford to be too picky.


----------



## macdonner (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi guys, thanks for the info. The plan was for the hubby to drive the animals over a few days before me and the other animals (read kids ;P) would fly with me and he would pick us up at the airport a few days later. But I think he is thinking that 2/3 days solid in a car with the animals would do his head in too much (a Jack Russell, a Jackadoodle and a 6 month old kitten named Psycho amongst them - I'm not surprised lol!).


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

macdonner said:


> Hi guys, thanks for the info. The plan was for the hubby to drive the animals over a few days before me and the other animals (read kids ;P) would fly with me and he would pick us up at the airport a few days later. But I think he is thinking that 2/3 days solid in a car with the animals would do his head in too much (a Jack Russell, a Jackadoodle and a 6 month old kitten named Psycho amongst them - I'm not surprised lol!).



Its not easy when you've got to move an entire "zoo" over. We did it with two kids and two dogs and it just seemed easier/quicker to stick everyone on a plane, but driving was an option - one that I couldnt face, besides, we decided to sell our UK car and buy one over here. Altho for the first month we hired a car!

There are companies that will not only take furniture, belongings and pets, but they will also take one person too - that could be an option???? - but then theres your car???

Maybe your husband could take a friend to share the driving???

Jo xxx


----------



## macdonner (Oct 24, 2010)

Are you saying that your husband will be working off-shore? Are you saying your husband is giving a job up? Are you "hoping" he will find work in Spain?

- No he will still be working offshore when we move. We have read that jobs are very hard to come by in Spain at the moment and so we are lucky in that he can keep his job, live anywhere in the world he wants to and still do a job that he loves!

**Cheapest way would be for you to drive them. It's not 'best". It is a legal requirement to get the passports. 

- Already looking into the process for getting the passports for pets/kids!

Good luck. Somehow you seem to have been filled with a pile of rubbish and rumours. Sure we can help. 

- Tis true, we have spent the last 3 days scouring various forums, articles and webites to try and get the info we need!!! As much as one person says one thing, you find three more who disagree and give contrasting advice! This is the only forum I have joined as it seemed the best to get some sensible advice from those who have been in Espana for a considerable amount of time and so have "The Knowledge" lol. 


Maybe your husband could take a friend to share the driving???

- Hmmm never thought of that one, could be an option as flights are so cheap/ frequent from Alicante to the UK. Might rope in the old man to help lol.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

This is a good forum, when we first moved to Spain, this was the one that I found the most friendly and informative - I stuck with it and became a mod (I obviously spent too much time here LOL). Most of us on here have done what you're about to do and know the pitfalls and problems (altho there will be new ones lol)

The trouble with Spain is that there are so many different rules, in different areas and they not only change them frequently, but the changes dont always filter down to the right people!! So sometimes its a little difficult to get a definitive answer, even from those who you'd think would know!!!???

Anyway, have a good look thru the forum, it is full of useful and useless info! Schools, kids, healthcare, properties, tax................ most of it is straight forward and easy cos ultimately we're in the EU, which has made it easy to move here. But feel free to ask anything that you're not sure about. 

There are also a few of us who have husbands who work away (mine commutes to the UK) and we compare notes on the pitfalls/benefits etc..



Jo xxx


----------



## mattferrier (Oct 18, 2010)

macdonner said:


> Maybe your husband could take a friend to share the driving???
> 
> - Hmmm never thought of that one, could be an option as flights are so cheap/ frequent from Alicante to the UK. Might rope in the old man to help lol.


im boarding a ferry on wednesday and driving from the top of spain the entire lenght down to marbella area. my dad is coming with me to split the drving, have a little holiday out with me and then i'll fly him back to london.
i'll post how i found the trek once am in spain so you've got a bit of info from someone having recently done the journey.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Great! There are variuos threads about making the journey down so you might want to search those out on the forum. (look for ferry, Santander...)You'll have a very interesting trip either way, seeing the different Spains as you drive through.
Have a good trip
:car:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*Appeal to lurkers!!*



macdonner said:


> - Tis true, we have spent the last 3 days scouring various forums, articles and webites to try and get the info we need!!! As much as one person says one thing, you find three more who disagree and give contrasting advice! This is the only forum I have joined as it seemed the best to get some sensible advice from those who have been in Espana for a considerable amount of time and so have "The Knowledge" lol.


I had a specific question a while ago, looked through all the forums I could find, and joined this one.
Over a year later and I'm still here 'cos even though I've been in Spain for a long time it's nice to hear other people's opinions, see things from a different perspective, learn about all the different Spains that exist, and to put those debating skills to use now and again!
I joined this forum because it was by far the most informative, and the one that had the most "traffic" which made it the most interesting too. 
So to all those lurkers out there, including people who used to post but now don't, I would say, *please contribute because that's what makes this place work.*


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I had a specific question a while ago, looked through all the forums I could find, and joined this one.
> Over a year later and I'm still here 'cos even though I've been in Spain for a long time it's nice to hear other people's opinions, see things from a different perspective, learn about all the different Spains that exist, and to put those debating skills to use now and again!
> I joined this forum because it was by far the most informative, and the one that had the most "traffic" which made it the most interesting too.
> So to all those lurkers out there, including people who used to post but now don't, I would say, *please contribute because that's what makes this place work.*


:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Don't let the vet persuade you to have loads of other injections for your cats - the only mandatory one is rabies. They charge a fortune just to stamp the pet passport (which they get free from DEFRA) but there's no way round it.

We used a pet carrier (£250 per cat) because we couldn't bear the thought of them yowling on the back seat for 3 days, poor loves.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> PW said, "please contribute because that's what makes this place work."
> 
> Yes, let's start a petition to bring Xtreme back! BTW Jojo he says if you are offering lodgings (to Matt) he'd love to stay for while. Only condition is that he must be able to bring his donkey. Oh yes, he also mentioned that he liked his eggs sunny side up and he'd prefer if you stirred his tea clockwise rather than anti-clockwise.
> 
> ...


XTreme only has to click the link to the forum & start posting



doesn't mean he'll get a cup of tea though



& he can peel his own grapes!!


----------



## Chikashi (Oct 23, 2010)

my friend was moving to spain and was facing similar situations..this thread has got me lots of info which is jus what he wanted..i shall pass this..thank you all !!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> PW said, "please contribute because that's what makes this place work."
> 
> Yes, let's start a petition to bring Xtreme back! BTW Jojo he says if you are offering lodgings (to Matt) he'd love to stay for while. Only condition is that he must be able to bring his donkey. Oh yes, he also mentioned that he liked his eggs sunny side up and he'd prefer if you stirred his tea clockwise rather than anti-clockwise.
> 
> ...


He never mentioned that you'd spoken to him??? He stopped posting on forums cos he was working too hard and didnt have the time - I think that was the official line!???

Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Getting back on topic!.....
I needed to get all three of my kids residencia/NIE and on the padron so that they could be registered for health care. I think it might in some areas be needed to access state schooling, but wouldn't be needed for an International school...


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey folks, I'm the OP's hubby. We're looking at moving to the Murcia/Alicante area. Can anyone advise of any areas to avoid ? where's decent for 2 young kids ?
We have been looking at El Algar, property seems very well priced (for rental) and although the place looks fine I'd like to hear folks opinions.

Anyway, hope to be joining you all in Spain next summer


----------



## macdonner (Oct 24, 2010)

mattferrier said:


> im boarding a ferry on wednesday and driving from the top of spain the entire lenght down to marbella area. my dad is coming with me to split the drving, have a little holiday out with me and then i'll fly him back to london.
> i'll post how i found the trek once am in spain so you've got a bit of info from someone having recently done the journey.


Hi Matt, wish you well for your journey and any news on how it went would be greatly appreciated!!! Safe (and exciting) journey! :car:


----------



## macdonner (Oct 24, 2010)

Phew! Glad I found this forum as you all seem a very knowledgable and friendly bunch!! I hope this time next year I will end up a mod too lol. Will let you know if any otehr random queries come up (they all like to arrive in my head at strange times of the morning lol!).


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

macdonner said:


> Phew! Glad I found this forum as you all seem a very knowledgable and friendly bunch!! I hope this time next year I will end up a mod too lol. Will let you know if any otehr random queries come up (they all like to arrive in my head at strange times of the morning lol!).


There are a few regular posters who seem to get on here at unearthly times of the morning so you won't be alone! 
Whilst all this excitement and planning is going on, I'd suggest you keep a pad of paper and pen by the bed so that you can jot things down. That's what I did in the run up to the move, and it really helped.. but didn't help me get back to sleep lol!


----------



## macdonner (Oct 24, 2010)

lynn said:


> There are a few regular posters who seem to get on here at unearthly times of the morning so you won't be alone!
> Whilst all this excitement and planning is going on, I'd suggest you keep a pad of paper and pen by the bed so that you can jot things down. That's what I did in the run up to the move, and it really helped.. but didn't help me get back to sleep lol!



Lol, that' the sort of thing I do, the rest of the week is devoted to me & the hubby making two charts - "to do before we leave" and "to do once we get there". :faint2: I'm sure it's not as long and a daunting as it seems without it having been written down yet! But have the pad and paper all set!


----------



## macdonner (Oct 24, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Don't let the vet persuade you to have loads of other injections for your cats - the only mandatory one is rabies. They charge a fortune just to stamp the pet passport (which they get free from DEFRA) but there's no way round it.
> 
> We used a pet carrier (£250 per cat) because we couldn't bear the thought of them yowling on the back seat for 3 days, poor loves.


Thanks for that - I am quite bad at people in authority/upstanding/professional jobs telling me I need this, that & the next thing and just agreeing to it because they are...well people in authority/upstanding/professional jobs lol!! Will be sure to take a stand with the vet :boxing:


----------



## macdonner (Oct 24, 2010)

macdonner said:


> Hi Matt, wish you well for your journey and any news on how it went would be greatly appreciated!!! Safe (and exciting) journey! :car:


Hi Matt, hope you & your dad arrived safely!!! Hope you get settled soon and can pass on your knowledge about the journey when you get a chance.


----------



## macdonner (Oct 24, 2010)

MacRov said:


> Hey folks, I'm the OP's hubby. We're looking at moving to the Murcia/Alicante area. Can anyone advise of any areas to avoid ? where's decent for 2 young kids ?
> We have been looking at El Algar, property seems very well priced (for rental) and although the place looks fine I'd like to hear folks opinions.
> 
> Anyway, hope to be joining you all in Spain next summer



I was thinking El Algar/Torrevieja/Torreblance/Los Alcazares/Mar de Cristal areas


----------



## mattferrier (Oct 18, 2010)

macdonner said:


> Hi Matt, hope you & your dad arrived safely!!! Hope you get settled soon and can pass on your knowledge about the journey when you get a chance.


hi. have been here for a couple of days. this might be due to my sat nav, but the route i went (as chose fastest route) must have been nearer 900 miles instead of 650. took me out towards alicante and back to marbella. the ferry wasnt much fun. i had the top bunk bed that pulled down from the ceiling and thankfully i didnt fall out of it. aside from a strap there isnt much security.
look into the toll roads and costs, i'm not sure how much but we were constantly being charged, one time 13 euros for about 40 miles. i think it was on the AP roads, but having said that, they were pretty much empty so avoided people cutting you up. the normal main roads i went down (non toll) were ram packed.
the advantage of doing it was i could fill the car up with what i wanted to take (you might be able to do when ship, didnt check), but adding the cost of ferry, toll charges and petrol (not much cheaper than uk) and one night in a hotel was approx £500, could have shipped the car for around that without the hassle.
left uk at 11am weds on ferry, hit marbella area around 3pm friday. would i do it again? NO!!!! have told g/f if wants to join me with car, ship it. i would never want to go through all that again. if have to take car back i'll ship it and fly back. but thats just my choice. other peoples opinions will differ.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

mattferrier said:


> hi. have been here for a couple of days. this might be due to my sat nav, but the route i went (as chose fastest route) must have been nearer 900 miles instead of 650. took me out towards alicante and back to marbella. the ferry wasnt much fun. i had the top bunk bed that pulled down from the ceiling and thankfully i didnt fall out of it. aside from a strap there isnt much security.
> look into the toll roads and costs, i'm not sure how much but we were constantly being charged, one time 13 euros for about 40 miles. i think it was on the AP roads, but having said that, they were pretty much empty so avoided people cutting you up. the normal main roads i went down (non toll) were ram packed.
> the advantage of doing it was i could fill the car up with what i wanted to take (you might be able to do when ship, didnt check), but adding the cost of ferry, toll charges and petrol (not much cheaper than uk) and one night in a hotel was approx £500, could have shipped the car for around that without the hassle.
> left uk at 11am weds on ferry, hit marbella area around 3pm friday. would i do it again? NO!!!! have told g/f if wants to join me with car, ship it. i would never want to go through all that again. if have to take car back i'll ship it and fly back. but thats just my choice. other peoples opinions will differ.


Good to hear you arrived safely anyway! Once the sunshine comes through again next week, and the wind dies down, you'll soon forget the whole travel experience!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

mattferrier said:


> hi. have been here for a couple of days. this might be due to my sat nav, but the route i went (as chose fastest route) must have been nearer 900 miles instead of 650. took me out towards alicante and back to marbella. the ferry wasnt much fun. i had the top bunk bed that pulled down from the ceiling and thankfully i didnt fall out of it. aside from a strap there isnt much security.
> look into the toll roads and costs, i'm not sure how much but we were constantly being charged, one time 13 euros for about 40 miles. i think it was on the AP roads, but having said that, they were pretty much empty so avoided people cutting you up. the normal main roads i went down (non toll) were ram packed.
> the advantage of doing it was i could fill the car up with what i wanted to take (you might be able to do when ship, didnt check), but adding the cost of ferry, toll charges and petrol (not much cheaper than uk) and one night in a hotel was approx £500, could have shipped the car for around that without the hassle.
> left uk at 11am weds on ferry, hit marbella area around 3pm friday. would i do it again? NO!!!! have told g/f if wants to join me with car, ship it. i would never want to go through all that again. if have to take car back i'll ship it and fly back. but thats just my choice. other peoples opinions will differ.


Here safe and sound! I LOVE the long ferry, i know beds that pull out of the ceiling are slightly "school camp" but still great fun. I did prefer P&O as they had real beds but sadly the good ship bilbao has gone for good now 

As for the journey, sounds like you did it pretty much on the budget I would expect, The Autopista (AP) roads are the ones you pay for, I always take AP roads where I can on a long drive because as you said they are usually quiet and apart form around big cities they go hitch free.

Anyway glad you are here safe and sound! Enjoy Spain!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mattferrier said:


> hi. have been here for a couple of days. this might be due to my sat nav, but the route i went (as chose fastest route) must have been nearer 900 miles instead of 650. took me out towards alicante and back to marbella. the ferry wasnt much fun. i had the top bunk bed that pulled down from the ceiling and thankfully i didnt fall out of it. aside from a strap there isnt much security.
> look into the toll roads and costs, i'm not sure how much but we were constantly being charged, one time 13 euros for about 40 miles. i think it was on the AP roads, but having said that, they were pretty much empty so avoided people cutting you up. the normal main roads i went down (non toll) were ram packed.
> the advantage of doing it was i could fill the car up with what i wanted to take (you might be able to do when ship, didnt check), but adding the cost of ferry, toll charges and petrol (not much cheaper than uk) and one night in a hotel was approx £500, could have shipped the car for around that without the hassle.
> left uk at 11am weds on ferry, hit marbella area around 3pm friday. would i do it again? NO!!!! have told g/f if wants to join me with car, ship it. i would never want to go through all that again. if have to take car back i'll ship it and fly back. but thats just my choice. other peoples opinions will differ.


Glad you made it!!! Have you decided where you're wanting to live yet or dont you want to think about it yet???

Jo xxx


----------



## mattferrier (Oct 18, 2010)

lynn said:


> Good to hear you arrived safely anyway! Once the sunshine comes through again next week, and the wind dies down, you'll soon forget the whole travel experience!


thanks lynn. just busy trying to find an estate agent as didnt know it was bank holiday! but there is so much choice. viewed a couple of places and saw a lovely place in el soto, just above elviria that had everything i want, apart from a scary road up to it. but just taking it one day at a time. when settled will give a shout out to you and any other guys in the area as be good to thank you guys face to face for the help and support


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mattferrier said:


> thanks lynn. just busy trying to find an estate agent as didnt know it was bank holiday! but there is so much choice. viewed a couple of places and saw a lovely place in el soto, just above elviria that had everything i want, apart from a scary road up to it. but just taking it one day at a time. when settled will give a shout out to you and any other guys in the area as be good to thank you guys face to face for the help and support



I feel a big "get together" coming on!!! YAY, A PARTY!!!!!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## mattferrier (Oct 18, 2010)

jojo said:


> I feel a big "get together" coming on!!! YAY, A PARTY!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


why not 

btw my internet access is limited at the mo too until i have somewhere to live.
but will try to keep an eye on whats going on and keep in touch on here when can.


----------



## macdonner (Oct 24, 2010)

mattferrier said:


> hi. have been here for a couple of days. this might be due to my sat nav, but the route i went (as chose fastest route) must have been nearer 900 miles instead of 650. took me out towards alicante and back to marbella. the ferry wasnt much fun. i had the top bunk bed that pulled down from the ceiling and thankfully i didnt fall out of it. aside from a strap there isnt much security.
> look into the toll roads and costs, i'm not sure how much but we were constantly being charged, one time 13 euros for about 40 miles. i think it was on the AP roads, but having said that, they were pretty much empty so avoided people cutting you up. the normal main roads i went down (non toll) were ram packed.
> the advantage of doing it was i could fill the car up with what i wanted to take (you might be able to do when ship, didnt check), but adding the cost of ferry, toll charges and petrol (not much cheaper than uk) and one night in a hotel was approx £500, could have shipped the car for around that without the hassle.
> left uk at 11am weds on ferry, hit marbella area around 3pm friday. would i do it again? NO!!!! have told g/f if wants to join me with car, ship it. i would never want to go through all that again. if have to take car back i'll ship it and fly back. but thats just my choice. other peoples opinions will differ.


Hi Matt, glad you got there safely and thanks for sharing your experience with us! I think hubby was thinking of getting the Eurotunnel and driving through France and Spain so it is good to know about the AP roads etc. Hope you are settling in and enjoying your new life :clap2:


----------

